# What games is this?



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I haven't played it since I was about 11 or so, so this description may suck _(less sucky than I thought)_.

It was a platform/puzzle game, and you went around a factory like area. With elevators, tubes, moving platforms _(Probably) _ It's a platform game so moving platforms are very likely. You solve puzzles as you go through the game, I don't remember how you get to the puzzles. When you finish the puzzle you get a vehicle part, when you have enough parts you build your vehicle and race a wacky professor or something of the like. You have (I think) 3 races, the vehicles you race are a car, a plane and a blimp _(There could be more)._ Your character wears a red hat, and I think a blue jumper and I don't think you can see his face.

I believe it was an educational game and all the puzzles where science or mechanical based.
It was a kids game.
I also vaguley remember something about collecting bananas _(Maybe)._

If you can tell me what this game is I love you :love or like, whatever you prefer :lol

*Oh No! I made a mistake in the title! :cry*


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Oooh! I know! Pick me!!!

Gizmos and Gadgets 
My favourite game as a kid 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gizmos_%26_Gadgets!

You had me at "factory like area with elevators"


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> Oooh! I know! Pick me!!!
> 
> Gizmos and Gadgets
> My favourite game as a kid











This piss poor animation of a jumping dog does no justice to show happy you've made me  Thank you so much :yay Now if you'll excuse me I have some nostalgia to live.


----------

